# Conditioning a betta?



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a female betta and she has eggs in her. I want to breed her, but I don't know if her having eggs in her will lessen the time needed to condition her? Does anyone know if it will take shorter to condition her then normal?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

She looks ready, and I've conditioned her for 8 days. How long does it take to condition a male?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I don't think anyone is going to give you any more advice on bettas.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Get a book. Betta breeding and fry-raising is too complicated to be taught one post at a time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm with hxc... don't think anyone going to help u out anymore.

Back to ur question, it can take up to one week.

YouTube how to breed betta, there some vid on there.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

emc7 said:


> Get a book. Betta breeding and fry-raising is too complicated to be taught one post at a time.


I have gotten a betta breeding book... I READ IT COVER TO COVER! It seems that a male betta WOULDN'T NEED TO BE FILLED WITH EGGS. Or would he... :idea: I have listened about buying food, I conditioned my bettas too. Then, nobody helps me because I didn't listen to funlad on saltwater... That aquarium society is looking mighty fine right about now... "forgive and forget, has anyone EVER heard that? I don't thinks so...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

ForMany said:


> I'm with hxc... don't think anyone going to help u out anymore.
> 
> Back to ur question, it can take up to one week.
> 
> YouTube how to breed betta, there some vid on there.


And thanks for telling me how long it takes to condition the male... FINALLY!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

"Then, nobody helps me because I didn't listen to funlad on saltwater..."

If you think that's the reason we're not helping you breed bettas, then we're still justified... Eventually, I'm sure you could be an awesome fish breeder, but you need to learn to take it slowly and consider the fish's health.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Just be careful and patient this time... Wait for the female to show stripes, no matter how long that takes. Wait for the male to blow an appropriate bubble-nest. Put them in sight of each other, but if one of them acts stressed, separate them. Personally, I'm not as mad at you as I am mad at what you do inadvertently...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> Just be careful and patient this time... Wait for the female to show stripes, no matter how long that takes. Wait for the male to blow an appropriate bubble-nest. Put them in sight of each other, but if one of them acts stressed, separate them. Personally, I'm not as mad at you as I am mad at what you do inadvertently...


The female is a white female and she probably won't get stripes from what I've heard from bettawhisperer...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I skip betta questions, because I've never bred bettas. The more specialized a question is, the fewer posters that are going to have an answer and the longer you will wait for answer (until one of them gets on). At some point, you might do better to look for a betta-only forum just to find more betta breeders.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I thought you got a different one... Never mind. I would still get another normal one and work your way up from there.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

are you prepared to breed bettas ? i truly doubt it..100 or so empty containers ? at least 1 or 2 40 gallon breeder tanks ? heaters ? filters ? aeration ? lighting ? 
what about foods....you will need several sizes for the fry as they grow...


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Wait, are we talking about spawning them or breeding and raising fry? Loha has great food that you can order, but I doubt you have the space. I sure don't!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lohachata said:


> are you prepared to breed bettas ? i truly doubt it..100 or so empty containers ? at least 1 or 2 40 gallon breeder tanks ? heaters ? filters ? aeration ? lighting ?
> what about foods....you will need several sizes for the fry as they grow...


I just joined the club which rocks like this forums! I went and they talked about betta breeding on my first night! PERFECT! They said you needed a 5 gallon and in my area, I DON'T need a heater because it's about 90 to 100 each day... I also bought indian almond leaves for 5 bucks, (I hope that wasn't a rip). I got java moss too for free! The guy is an IBC member and has bred a bunch of bettas... He said my setup sounded okay. I also have a male betta and I'm conditoining him. I'm also happy because I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE WHO LOSES BETTAS QUICKLY. This guy bought a $150 betta and it died the next day... He said that when you buy a betta, It will only live for about a year and a half...


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

If he only thinks 18 months, I wouldn't completley trust him...

Still, great idea joining a local group! Almond leaves, from what I've read, work wonders. Your breeding setup may be fine, but don't plan on raising many bettas... Space consuming...


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

> Then, nobody helps me because I didn't listen to funlad on saltwater


... really? REALLY?! Betta Man, nobody helps you on anything because you won't listen to ANYBODY about ANYTHING! There's always some way you think you can make it work, despite everyone's warnings. And then your fish die and you say it's because you are cursed. No, it's because if the best advice takes time, and money, and patience, you won't listen.
Have you considered getting a pet rock? Should do fine in one of your bowls....


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Local help is great, you can get live food cultures and good advice. I wouldn't breed bettas (splendens) because I don't want to work that hard. Once of these days I'll get some mouth-brooding bettas that aren't selectively bred to kill each other.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

egoreise said:


> ... really? REALLY?! Betta Man, nobody helps you on anything because you won't listen to ANYBODY about ANYTHING! There's always some way you think you can make it work, despite everyone's warnings. And then your fish die and you say it's because you are cursed. No, it's because if the best advice takes time, and money, and patience, you won't listen.
> Have you considered getting a pet rock? Should do fine in one of your bowls....


lol! My dad had a pet rock. It died :-( I won't be breeding bettas for another few weeks I guess, I just saved 4 sunfish from peoples stomachs...
I have to keep them in a 5 gal right now... It does have a filter and bubbler.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

They'll kill each other... Release them or have fish guts in your tank.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Surprisingly enough, there is one male and 3 females. I've heard (I don't know) that It will work for a little while... I've been watching them closely and they're still alive and haven't fought very much... If it gets too rough, I'll get rid of 1 or 2...


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Or three. I had a two small ones in a 10 gallon YEARS ago, but they were too territorial and poisoned themselves with ammonia. Oh, being five. How I miss it...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i think you ought to quit messing around and start breeding Imperators....they are soooo much easier..


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Imperator Angels? I think that'd be pretty neat!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

They're saltwater right?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> Or three. I had a two small ones in a 10 gallon YEARS ago, but they were too territorial and poisoned themselves with ammonia. Oh, being five. How I miss it...


There's one that I'd definatly keep! I'll try posting pics... I'm going to work on the pond today... It's about 40 gallons...


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Betta man said:


> They're saltwater right?


*facepalm*

No, Betta Man. That is clearly a freshwater fish....


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

egoreise said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> No, Betta Man. That is clearly a freshwater fish....


lol!!!!!! I'm talking about the imperator angels... They're look like saltwater fish. I'm not dumb... The sunfish came from a FRESHWATER pond. They can tolerate up to 18 percent salinity. (if you didn't know, that's brackish water)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Check on the sunfish frequently so you can fish out the 3 corpses before the ammonia kills their murderer.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Sarcasm...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

emc7 said:


> Check on the sunfish frequently so you can fish out the 3 corpses before the ammonia kills their murderer.


I set one free... He or she was aggressive. So far they haven't fought.


----------

